# Victoria beckham, you have met your match...



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

HA, HA, HA... 

Pooper looks SO CUTE! we were foolin' around today and pretending to be models, Miss Dalmation looked like she wanted to get a hammer and bash our heads in, sitting on the eggs alone while Pooper and i literally hooted our heads off. here he is, being a real Victoria Beckham:
































(there's more coming once i download it..)


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL. Those pictures are priceless, she looks gorgeous, what a sweetie.

At least, unlike Victoria, she doesn't pout, and certainly doesn't look like a sour puss !


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Love your pictures


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

she is adorable!(much prettier than victoria beckham lol)is she a collered dove??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OH Lord Wellington!!!!! Those pictures are just TOO cute.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Beautiful pictures especially with the nature theme.


----------



## ian price (Feb 25, 2008)

nic pics is it a dove


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beautiful Ring Neck Dove!

GREAT PICTURES!!

Loooove to hear 'em laugh!!

All the best with love, hugs and scritches

Shi and the gang: Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*What a handsome lad!*

Gorgeous pictures! Congratulations to the photographer and to Supermodel Pooper! Don't miss the next Pigeon Talk photo competition!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Keep your eyes peeled for the papparazzi!!!


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*And here he is again...*

Here are the rest of the pictures...my gosh, Pooper loves the camera. Every time he sees it he comes running toward me, and when i (sometimes) show him the pictures the looks like 'Oh my GAWD is that REALLY me???' 
Anyway...he pecked me when i used flash... 

































Hope you like!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

What a cutie!!! she is absolutely gorgeous, and looks much better than Victoria, very healthy and no makeup. 

Ivette


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A TRUE Dove model!! AND, what's also so important in the "modeling" world, the CAMERA LOVES POOPER too!!

He is more than ready for his closeups! (for those who remember Sunset Blvd)  

Keep up the great work, Pooper! 'Course, once you are famous, you may wish to - uh - use a "nickanme!" 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*Revenge in the form of Miss Dalmation...*

Now Pooper has to sit on the eggs, an interesting comedy has begun... 
1. Pooper has found a stick! Miss Dalmation wants it too... oh, no, they're both pulling it...








2.Now the competition is intense, who will win??? Aaaand Pooper tugs, miss Dalmation's head jerks and her eyes narrow dangerously...
AAAnd she pulls- to no avail. VICTORY TO POOPER! 








3. Oh, no... she's still trying to sabotage him... and there she goes, grabbing it back. She has the look of my mother when i have to complete overdue homework...
And...Pooper surrenders...glaring sulkily at her... while she places the stick safely away...








Oh, no...Pooper's found another stick...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

VERY funny and CUTE, Richelle!!

Many thanks for posting!! 

STILL ROFL   

Shi


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh my goodness, that is priceless! Beautiful doves, and hilarious hijinks. My George and Pete (hen) get into some fun squabbles like that -- and when George gets out of line, Pete's eyes narrow to a slit, and Georgie ducks his head as if to say "uh oh" ...


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*Aaaand he's being bad yet again...*

And Pooper's back, as bad as ever, i was _supposed _ to be studying but instead i went over to Pooper's cage and had a little peek... and i never thought i'd get this on camera...








Yes, you've got it...
As you may already know Pooper is very dogmatic. So, when he is Caught Red-Handed, her will usually try to blame somebird (yes, usually Miss. D.) else. But today (shock, horror) while Miss Dalmation was having some quality time off the nest Pooper hopped off, walked away and began "talking" to JonJon (another fantail). 
So then, Miss D. walks over to the nest, her eyes NARROW verrrrry narrow... she walks over to Pooper and...

*WHAMMO!*

She wallops him over the head.... and that was his face just after the hit...
so he meekly walks over to the nest... but she doesn't trust him anymore...
she gets there first and GIVES HIM A COOING TO...
You can just see the shame on his face...








Now (cough, cough) back to that book i was meant to be reading...


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

LOL, LOL, LOL! Absolutely priceless! Home decorating can be a competitve business! Mine were doing the same the other day, fighting over a pine needle. And as for the headbutting for chatting up Jonjon, HOW DID YOU CATCH THAT ON CAMERA?! Don't know about your homework, but your writing and photographic skills are first class!


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*Well actually...*

well actually i was trying to get the headbutting...

my camera was too slow. So that's how i got his face instead...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow! Super pretty! Love the composition. It is poster perfect!


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*If you loved that, then you'll sure LOVE THIS...*

check the Stories forum and select Pooper's guide to Fashion (dove eyes only...hehehe) and take a look. constructive comments are welcome...
(i don't know how to make a link yet...)
feel free to post comments either here or there (vague, yes, ) 
Pooper and I had a lot of fun making it 
(Well, if you have seen it i think you'll know why...)


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*By the way...*

By the way, if anyone could make a link from Pooper's Guide to Fashion to this thread it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

*Sticky*

HAHAHA...that was gr8!!!!!!!!
thanx for the laughs
can somebody pls sticky this, we should share the laughter...we dontwant it to disappear

p.s i saw poopers guide to fashion, that was good 2!!!!!!!


----------

